# Nova Launcher



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else tried it? Its awesome so far IMO.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Yea, I like it too.
Be sure to install it as a system app.


----------



## Bblanski (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup its sweet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I tried it. It was pretty nice, had some buggy animations when exiting the app drawer though.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Installed as a system app and it runs flawless for me.


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Yea, I like it too.
> Be sure to install it as a system app.


Why is system app needed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

To get full functionality


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

evulhotdog said:


> Why is system app needed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Some stuff with adding widgets doesn't work properly as a non-system app. It's definitely functional as a non-system app, though.


----------



## hawgpapa (Jun 7, 2011)

I am really likin' NOVA. Smooth, great functionality that is missing from the stock browser.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't seem to find. Am I just not looking or what? I don't see it in the market


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> I can't seem to find. Am I just not looking or what? I don't see it in the market


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

how do you install it as a system app? just push to /system?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep. Or flash the update zip in the nova thread.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Or use something like Root Explorer to place it there.


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

got it... thanks folks!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Im on encounter ICS. I tried flashing this, but it aborted the installation. I used root explorer, and put it in /system, then installed it from there, but the widgets in the app drawer are still like gingerbread. Can I get any assistance or tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

best launcher EVAR!

yes i do know how to spell correctly


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

is there anyway to backup settings and screens? It is going to suck redoing all my stuff after every flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Masterzoltar said:


> is there anyway to backup settings and screens? It is going to suck redoing all my stuff after every flash.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Titanium Backup, MyBackup Pro, or MyBackup Root.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

love this launcher buut the google search bar keeps showing up every other time. i take it off then go to setting then its back up.. known bug or what?


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Titanium Backup, MyBackup Pro, or MyBackup Root.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 I use titanium, I guess I meant a way to backup nova launcher settings and configuration like you can in launcher pro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> love this launcher buut the google search bar keeps showing up every other time. i take it off then go to setting then its back up.. known bug or what?


This is happening to me as well. It's really bugging me (no pun intended). I think I remember reading a post on the developers XDA thread that he's aware of the issue.


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

It's been buggy for me. Kept getting 2 Google search bars, or the Google search box would be empty, and pressing it did nothing. Wish there was a way to backup the configuration. Any how went back to stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you install it as a system app as opposed to a regular one? What is the name of the launcher? "Launcher2.apk"? I can't find anything named "Nova" when I use root explorer.


----------



## KlugN (Aug 25, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> How do you install it as a system app as opposed to a regular one? What is the name of the launcher? "Launcher2.apk"? I can't find anything named "Nova" when I use root explorer.


Flash the zip. It will automatically install as a system app.

*If I have helped you, please don't forget to hit the 'Thanks' button*
-Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk-


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone know what file to edit to make the app drawer transparent ?


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

What is the correct way to manually install this as a system app. For some reason on encounterics for the droid x flashing this fails. What I did to install manually was extracted the apk, used root explorer to move that to /system, then installed it. It installs fine, but the widget drawer in the app drawer doesnt work correctly. What am I doing wrong? Has anyone with this same rom gotten this to flash? Thanks


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

Imacellist said:


> What is the correct way to manually install this as a system app. For some reason on encounterics for the droid x flashing this fails. What I did to install manually was extracted the apk, used root explorer to move that to /system, then installed it. It installs fine, but the widget drawer in the app drawer doesnt work correctly. What am I doing wrong? Has anyone with this same rom gotten this to flash? Thanks


Did you try to install this on a Droid X? Sorry, not sure if I read that right.

Nova Launcher is only for ICS. Not sure if you have ICS on a DX, but if not, it's not compatible


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> Did you try to install this on a Droid X? Sorry, not sure if I read that right.
> 
> Nova Launcher is only for ICS. Not sure if you have ICS on a DX, but if not, it's not compatible


encounterics is an ICS rom for the X.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Imacellist said:


> What is the correct way to manually install this as a system app. For some reason on encounterics for the droid x flashing this fails. What I did to install manually was extracted the apk, used root explorer to move that to /system, then installed it. It installs fine, but the widget drawer in the app drawer doesnt work correctly. What am I doing wrong? Has anyone with this same rom gotten this to flash? Thanks


I had a similar question.. My phone is not rooted. I noticed that in the NovaLauncherUpdate.zip there was a system folder and a META folder. If i just take out the .apk file from the system folder and use astro to place it in /system, will it still be installed as a system folder? At this point i don't want to root my phone and i was wondering if this would work. I'd like to get the full functionality.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> I had a similar question.. My phone is not rooted. I noticed that in the NovaLauncherUpdate.zip there was a system folder and a META folder. If i just take out the .apk file from the system folder and use astro to place it in /system, will it still be installed as a system folder? At this point i don't want to root my phone and i was wondering if this would work. I'd like to get the full functionality.


How do you plan on getting access to the system if you don't have root? You can't install an app as a system app without root. This is why it pays to have root. Just get root


----------



## tct08 (Jul 16, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> I had a similar question.. My phone is not rooted. I noticed that in the NovaLauncherUpdate.zip there was a system folder and a META folder. If i just take out the .apk file from the system folder and use astro to place it in /system, will it still be installed as a system folder? At this point i don't want to root my phone and i was wondering if this would work. I'd like to get the full functionality.


You won't be able to get into the system folder without root, but you can still install the app like a normal launcher. The only functionality you'd be missing is the ability to add widgets from the app drawer.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

You can use astro to navigate there. Would i not be able to paste the APK here or would you not have write access as non-root?


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> You can use astro to navigate there. Would i not be able to paste the APK here or would you not have write access as non-root?


You cant gain access to the system, to my knowledge, without root. Even if you can see the directory, you won't be able to write to it, I guarantee that. Root is absolutely required.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

ah okay, thanks anyways!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> ah okay, thanks anyways!


No problem. Am I correct in assuming you have a Galaxy nexus? Since that phone, and I think maybe the tmobile galaxy s are the only phones with legit ics. It is very easy to root those phones. If you need any help feel free to pm me and I'll be glad to send you a quick how-to


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes i have the nexus. I came from a thunderbolt before this. I manually rooted that phone and had CM7 on it.. I am just a little weary of rooting this one. I really enjoyed all the customization of CM7 but i didn't enjoy the random little quirks and bugs with it... that's the only reason i am kinda straying away from rooting this... I may give in though.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I just tried it. Not a fan of the sense type swiping, haven't played enough with it. Already uninstalled for now.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> Yes i have the nexus. I came from a thunderbolt before this. I manually rooted that phone and had CM7 on it.. I am just a little weary of rooting this one. I really enjoyed all the customization of CM7 but i didn't enjoy the random little quirks and bugs with it... that's the only reason i am kinda straying away from rooting this... I may give in though.


You can unlock and root without installing custom ROMs, and just use the root access for things like Nova, Titanium Backup, wifi tether, etc.

This is a developer phone, designed to be unlocked/rooted, no hacks required.









Unlocking does wipe your phone, but you do that once and never need to do it again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

d3th metal said:


> I just tried it. Not a fan of the sense type swiping, haven't played enough with it. Already uninstalled for now.


What do you mean the "sense type swyping"?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody know if all the softkey mods work with Nova launcher?


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

work on zygot3. just use the right ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Masterzoltar said:


> work on zygot3. just use the right ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Good to hear, thanks for the reply


----------

